# Primary Arms Memorial Sale



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Scary fast shipping. I ordered a ALG Combat trigger at 12:10,by 1:05 it had be on the loading dock waiting for USPS to pick it up.

On sale now at Primary Arms DAY 2014

8.95 Pmags,39.99 MBUS Rear etc.
Use the code linked.

I've ordered from Marshall a few times now. Good boss and good workers.::clapping::


----------

